# Rajon Rondo



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

is he as good as Paul, Williams and Felton?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Honestly, I think he one of the better PG defenders since.... Payton. But thats me. I think he turns out to be an amazing pro.. I got the guy in my avatar.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

19 rebounds tonight. That is just unbelievable to me.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

The guy is as pure of a PG as you get. What he likes in size (listed at 6'2 by some, but looks MUCH closer to 6'1), he makes up with a freakish wingspan (reported to be 6'10) and really nice leaping ability. Rondo can really lock down and defense, and has added a new asset to his game: Rebounding. As insane as this may sound, a 6'1 PG is averaging 12.6 rebounds per game through three games this year. I still haven't seen his improved jumpshot that many have spoken of, but he is the top point guard in the country at the moment IMO.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Get this guy to the damn league already. Is there a better point in the country?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

cheezdoodle said:


> 19 rebounds tonight. That is just unbelievable to me.


Yeah. Thats scary. I still can't believe it. I'm trying to convince myself it was a typo..


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Huge hands, long arms, great quickness, great athleticism, great instincts. Defensively he's Gary Payton. I don't know if he will ever be on Paytons level offensively, but he's great.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Who thinks he goes top 5?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

shookem said:


> Who thinks he goes top 5?


 _*Raises hand*
_


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think Rando will be better than Williams and Felton. But Paul has really impressed me and I wasnt of fan of his, I think he will be a special point guard in this league. It would be best for Rando to land on a team that doesnt have huge offesnsive defency's becuase he isnt a great shooter and he will be required to score more but that's not his game. I think he would for really well on a contender that maybe trades for him.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I am a huge fan of Rondo. I think he will probably be the best player to come out of the 06' draft (if he comes out).


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think by season's end and after the combine, this guy will defenatly be a top3 pick.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

Hawks would be a perfect team for him.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I agree that Rondo is very nice athletically and has a great feel for the game, but claiming he is going to be better than Deron Williams and Raymond Felton is a stretch of monumental proportions. At this point, he just isn't the assertive offensive force that his team needs him to be. The talk all offseason was that he has improved offensively, but we can't see it if he won't shoot. Another concern of mine is that he almost never takes the ball all the way to the basket. It doesn't do you much good to be athletic if you won't take people off the dribble. For now, I say Darius Washington and Jordan Farmar over him when it comes to sophomore point guards.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I agree that Rondo is very nice athletically and has a great feel for the game, but claiming he is going to be better than Deron Williams and Raymond Felton is a stretch of monumental proportions. At this point, he just isn't the assertive offensive force that his team needs him to be. The talk all offseason was that he has improved offensively, but we can't see it if he won't shoot. Another concern of mine is that he almost never takes the ball all the way to the basket. It doesn't do you much good to be athletic if you won't take people off the dribble. For now, I say Darius Washington and Jordan Farmar over him when it comes to sophomore point guards.



it's only his sophomore season but he has improve his O alot from 8.1ppg to 14.


----------



## RocketFreak (Sep 4, 2005)

He is as good if not better than Felton, but has a way to go still to get to Paul or Williams level. Not saying he can't get there, he is just not there yet.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> He is as good if not better than Felton, but has a way to go still to get to Paul or Williams level. Not saying he can't get there, he is just not there yet.


Your kidding right? Please tell me you are maybe your saying that based on rookie numbers Felton is averaging 8 PPG and 4APG on just 20 Minutes per Game while Deron is averaging 30 Minutes per Game dropping 12 PPG and 4.9 APG. People really do forget how good some of these guys where in college. Felton was the 3rd PG taken in a very deep draft in his position and overall. Every game I have seen Felton has looked extremely good. Rondo is good but he lacks the excellent PG skills that Paul, Williams and Felton had in college. The ability to dominate the game from a tempo standpoint and getting teammates in the offense.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

Matthew Maurer said:


> Your kidding right? Please tell me you are maybe your saying that based on rookie numbers Felton is averaging 8 PPG and 4APG on just 20 Minutes per Game while Deron is averaging 30 Minutes per Game dropping 12 PPG and 4.9 APG. People really do forget how good some of these guys where in college. Felton was the 3rd PG taken in a very deep draft in his position and overall. Every game I have seen Felton has looked extremely good. Rondo is good but he lacks the excellent PG skills that Paul, Williams and Felton had in college. The ability to dominate the game from a tempo standpoint and getting teammates in the offense.




Rondo leads his team in scoring, rebounding and ast what else do you want from him. All the games i see of him he does get his teammates the ball, it's just his teammates can score when they get the ball. Also i think Felton, Williams and Paul had a better supporting cast then Rondo has. Rondo going to be a great pro in the future.


----------



## solo (Nov 29, 2002)

A buddy of mine is a pitcher at the UofK and is a pretty solid basketball player and he's played against Rondo in scrimmages and shot aroudn with him quite a bit and said that he has absolutley no jump shot wat so ever. Outside of 15 feet he cant hit a shot. Other then that he says he's amazing lightning quick and a lock down defender


----------



## Justwar (Jun 30, 2003)

shooting pretty well from 3's this year to have *no jumper*. Maybe your friend was talking about his game?


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

RocketFreak said:


> He is as good if not better than Felton, but has a way to go still to get to Paul or Williams level. Not saying he can't get there, he is just not there yet.


Felton was the best PG in college hoops last year, See: Bob Cousy award


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Judging from this thread Rondo is pretty overrated IMO. I think he'll be a solid role player in the league, but his offensive game just isn't there. There's no way he'll be a top 3-5 pick.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> Judging from this thread Rondo is pretty overrated IMO. I think he'll be a solid role player in the league, but his offensive game just isn't there. There's no way he'll be a top 3-5 pick.




if you're judging from this thread then you are wrong he will be a top 5 pick.


----------



## LanierFan (Oct 5, 2004)

Rondo impressed the heck out of me last year against MSU. Great tools, great attitude, but a really awful jumpshot and zero confidence in his offensive ability. Leave the guy in peace, fellas. The best thing that can happen to him is to stay in college at least a couple more years. The NBA is littered with immature guards whose game never developed once they went pro.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Wes Miller > Rajon Rondo
I was really high on Rondo, but I changed my mind.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

i think rajon rondo has to improve on his shot. his stats are inflated


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

BigMac said:


> Hawks would be a perfect team for him.


I agree.

It's only December, but I am very much torn who I like more for Atlanta - LaMarcus Aldridge or Rajon Rondo. Rondo has no shot, and I've heard some say he plays more off guard than point so that scares me off. Texas has been pretty disappointing this season, but Aldridge you have to like him as a rebounder. I think put him in a PF/C rotation with ZaZa and Al Harrington and you might have something.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont understand people in this thread which are calling him overated. I hope you realize there are two sides of the floor. Rando is a great defender which will make him a good NBA player right away. On offense he can handle the ball well and is a good passer and decision maker. With his quickness and athleticism he will be able to get into the lane and score. He cant shoot well, so what he can work on that plus in the NBA if he has a reputation that he cant shoot he will get wide open looks and make it easier for him. Then when they come out on him he will go by them.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Rondo hadn't done much to help himself before the Louisville game.He'll have plenty of oppurtunities to makes his case though as Kentucky is going to live or die on his performance.If he plays great on defense and attacks the rim the way he is capable then they are going to be competitive in a weakened SEC.If he plays passively as he has in their losses then Kentucky is in for a very long struggle.Most games he has no range on his jumper,but he will occasionally shoot with confidence as he did saturday.Personally I wouldn't rate him as highly as the first three guards taken in the last draft,but I think he can contribute and possibly start in the right circumstances.I would compare him to
Jarret Jack,although he's a little better on defense and not as good a shooter


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Living with in the reach of the Big Blue Nation, I must say that I'm not impressed with Rondo as a PG. He is a fine basketball player, but he has a ton of growing to do as a PG (especially to play PG in the NBA). The reason he played so well against L'ville is because he wasn't the PG.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

rondo may not come out this yr. he may stay for another yr or two and his outside will develop


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

At the very worst he's an NBA defensive stopper and a first round draft pick. At best he's #1 overall. I love the kid, but he needs to start taking personal responsibility for his bad shot and work on it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> At the very worst he's an NBA defensive stopper and a first round draft pick. At best he's #1 overall. I love the kid, but he needs to start taking personal responsibility for his bad shot and work on it.


And learn to run an offense in which he isn't the primary scorer


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> rondo may not come out this yr. he may stay for another yr or two and his outside will develop


He doesn't care for Tubby's deliberate style of play. Rondo's HS coach had a comment about Rondo wanting to play at a much faster tempo.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

For some reason I am not impressed with Rondo on the NBA level.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

His defense is too good for him not to be an impact player. When you see those amazing defenders in college, a lot of times that translates to the pros, almost like Defense is the NBA equivalent of a Running Back. The adjustment for some reason just seems easier for the great defenders (well, perimeter ones anyway). Look at Duhon.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> I think by season's end and after the combine, this guy will defenatly be a top3 pick.


Distinct possibilty depending on the lotto winners, i agree.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> His defense is too good for him not to be an impact player. When you see those amazing defenders in college, a lot of times that translates to the pros, almost like Defense is the NBA equivalent of a Running Back. The adjustment for some reason just seems easier for the great defenders (well, perimeter ones anyway). Look at Duhon.


He isn't a better defender than Basden was last season and Basden went undrafted. Duhon was a second round pick.


----------



## mullet-headed-playa (Dec 21, 2005)

ralaw said:


> For some reason I am not impressed with Rondo on the NBA level.



i agree


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> He isn't a better defender than Basden was last season and Basden went undrafted. Duhon was a second round pick.


Yeah, and a lot of teams are probably regretting that Duhon fell to the second round.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

he would have gone in the 1st round had he declared in 2002


----------



## TheGrowth (Dec 21, 2005)

Rondo has NBA talent but I dont think he is NBA ready...not with that frame...I hate it when all this scouts and media pressure players like him into declaring too early...He will face the same problems Livingston is facing right now...regarding him not caring about Tubby's style of play...thats a bit overblown...Tubby realizes what he has in Rondo and the cats are trying more to play an uptempo style of play...but if your best rebounder is your PG it kinda makes it hard to get out and go.....I am not a big wildcat fan but I realize Rondo's talent...his main flaw right now is he has no jumpshot whatsoever...none at all....With Morris coming back, Sparks and Rondos' game will even elevate more....


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

rando is alot stronger than Livingston. You can be skinny and have a developed and strong body, he doesnt look undeveloped like Livingston.


----------

